
EuGH verdict in Kraftwerk vs. Pelham, regarding samples in electronic music - Tomte
http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf;jsessionid=EE6D39F5E4736BAD3983F00CEC0A903C?text=&docid=216552&pageIndex=0&doclang=EN&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1&cid=4762240
======
mtmail
"The CJEU has ruled that while sampling without authorisation may infringe
copyright, the use of a music fragment that is altered and unrecognisable does
not require authorisation." [https://www.musicweek.com/labels/read/european-
ruling-on-lon...](https://www.musicweek.com/labels/read/european-ruling-on-
long-running-kraftwerk-sampling-case/076932)

